
Lyft app privacy leak – automatically picks someone else's account - thotonbiz
I am using an AT&amp;T mobile taken around 6 months ago.  Looks like someone else used it before me and ATT reissued the same number to me.<p>Now, as soon as I install Lyft iOS app it thinks that I am still that old person and reveals me all their account details and I could book rides with that account!!!<p>I think in the name of convenience this is a very severe bug and unacceptable failure to protect privacy.  I mean it could have been my account in someone else&#x27;s hands.<p>Lyft app should have at least asked for the password to login after app reinstall.<p>I couldn&#x27;t find a work around so far to detach the account and I don&#x27;t expect it to happen from my side, which again could lead to potential issue of people detaching contact numbers of others.
======
thotonbiz
I can't believe Lyft is sitting on this bug for more than a year now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354963)

